# New Gas Boiler with output temperature reading



## bmm (30 Sep 2010)

I'm trying to source a boiler for an open vented / tank system that allows me to set the output temperature of the boiler thru a digital readout on the boiler. 

My current boiler is a disaster as it is contstantly switching on/off and the rads are too hot even on the lowest boiler setting. This constant cycling and overheating rads leads to very loud knocking noises from the pipes upstairs especially in the vivinity of the immersion tank in the hot press.

Any help would be appreciated as i have this issue for years and countless plumbers have scratched there heads and walked away.


----------



## Mehran (30 Sep 2010)

hi, i think intergas would be the boiler for you. it would allow you to set the maximum temperature for you CH and then set a different maximum temperature for you hot water cylinder.

the reason this duel temperature control is good is it lets you set a higher temp for your hot water which need to be 60 degrees and then have a much lower temp for your rads.

intergas can also take more clever controls like an outside sensor which would adjust the boiler flow temp as it gets colder outside.

so you would just have the rad temp right to get your house warm and keep it there with out wasting gas or having hot rads.

hope that helps


----------



## DavyJones (30 Sep 2010)

Mehran said:


> hi, i think intergas would be the boiler for you. it would allow you to set the maximum temperature for you CH and then set a different maximum temperature for you hot water cylinder.
> 
> the reason this duel temperature control is good is it lets you set a higher temp for your hot water which need to be 60 degrees and then have a much lower temp for your rads.
> 
> ...




Is that a system boiler or an open vented one? And does hot water take priority over heating?


----------



## Mehran (1 Oct 2010)

DavyJones said:


> Is that a system boiler or an open vented one? And does hot water take priority over heating?



both OV and system boiler(also the combi) can do this and it would make it hot water priority.


----------



## villa 1 (1 Oct 2010)

If you are making hot water a priority on an open vented boiler care will be needed into fitting the open vent and cold feed in the correct location. This will spell disaster if not done correctly.


----------



## DavyJones (1 Oct 2010)

Mehran said:


> both OV and system boiler(also the combi) can do this and it would make it hot water priority.




Selling many of them?


----------



## Mehran (1 Oct 2010)

Installing a good number of them, got one in my house(combi 36kw) connected up to a opentherm room stat and out side sensor. think they are one of the best boilers kicking about right now.

also like viessmann 200w's but bit on the pricey side for temp dual temp control over ch & hw


----------



## DGOBS (3 Oct 2010)

Another big fan of the intergas here,

love the heatexchanger design, it is a clever design and even keep the temperature diff at 20 degrees across the heatexchanger (regardless of design drop) to ensure 100% condensing takes place. The internal pipework is full bore 22mm so scale is tolerated to a high degree.

The really CLEVER bit, the parts are common across the whole range!

The main boiler design was invented in 1976 and they have never changed it!
It works!


----------

